# web hosting



## Anubis (Jan 19, 2007)

well, im looking for a place where i can host a website that supports mysql and php for a furry art website

im looking right now for a website that doesnt charge you, i dont mind putting ads in the website

i have already tried furtopia and furry networks so far, but i havent recived a response for neither sites, i tried furnation as well, but it doesnt seem to handle mysql, admin says php runs on furnation, but i just cant seem it to make it work, so anybody else knows where i can find hosts for furry art? obviously im looking for a furry friendly site :lol:


----------



## MattTS (Jan 20, 2007)

Anubis said:
			
		

> well, im looking for a place where i can host a website that supports mysql and php for a furry art website
> 
> im looking right now for a website that doesnt charge you, i dont mind putting ads in the website
> 
> i have already tried furtopia and furry networks so far, but i havent recived a response for neither sites, i tried furnation as well, but it doesnt seem to handle mysql, admin says php runs on furnation, but i just cant seem it to make it work, so anybody else knows where i can find hosts for furry art? obviously im looking for a furry friendly site :lol:



I reckon that if you have a good internet connection & don't mind keeping your computer on overnight, you should try to host it yourself.

Alot easier to maintain but bandwidth can be a problem.


----------



## roxy (Jan 20, 2007)

pay the money and get a real host. i highly reccommend dreamhost.org. cheap, great plans, lots of space, great admin panel, easy to use.


----------



## Cray (Jan 21, 2007)

I doubt you're going to find a free webhost that offers MySQL access.  Personally, I've been quite happy with A2 Hosting.  I've had my personal domain hosted with them for quite some time, and the website for FA United is on their servers as well.  Both are on the $10/month plan.  They have one for $5/mo, but you only get one MySQL database.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 21, 2007)

There's already a thread around here somewhere about web-hosting services.  Try doing a forum-search for it.

I recommended HostMonster.


----------



## DavidN (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.byethost.com have some surprisingly good free plans, including up to several MySQL databases - their terms and conditions are slightly unclear about what they allow on their servers, though.


----------



## Anubis (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks for everybody's comments, im very short of money right now, that's why i was looking for free hosting, but yes, looks like im going to have a hard time finding one, so, ill give it a shot to A2 hosting services, thanks to everybody for your answers


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 21, 2007)

*pets his free.fr ftp access*
mrawr~


----------

